# Cali Swangin - the early years / 90s



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

my tapes are played out, no image no more and sound aint there.

i really think there is a market, cali swangin just needs to know about the demand.

lets team up and tell em how it is... 


*bring vol. I - X back out on dvd !!!*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Hell yeah, that'd be the shit!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Sign me up!! Cali swangn always has, and probably always will be the best. But they've been slacking hard lately, with promotion and new material coming out


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

finally some feedback :biggrin:

the last dvds were lame IMO... same shit as truucha and all that.

the cali swangin of the 90s were the bomb... tight ass music, classic cars..

anybody got a contact to the producers? i *REALLY* want em on dvd


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

can't fade the old cali-swangin videos! i always looked forward to see what majestics or individuals were going to bring out next!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hell yea!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

They aint been sleepin, keepin it real, just everybody buys truucha and the rest now. And they always gettin the same footage now. So they just had not been pullin in any money from them. You shoulda seen they booth compared to the truucha booth at the super show :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

1-15 16 WAS THE SHIT


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Favs. 15,16,19,20 ....hell all of them!


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 3 2008, 02:23 PM~11006259
> *can't fade the old cali-swangin videos!  i always looked forward to see what majestics or individuals were going to bring out next!
> *


And Super Natural. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I do not remember which one it was but in one of the early ones there was a song about some one saving a car from some old people fixing it up then selling it to Japan. Can any one tell which one it was?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 3 2008, 08:47 PM~11008505
> *I do not remember which one it was but in one of the early ones there was a song about some one saving a car from some old people fixing it up then selling it to Japan. Can any one tell which one it was?
> *


Dont know the video, but the song is "I'm a lowrider" by dove shack and goldie loc


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

who the hell sang most the songs on them cant find that shit no where,like gasta life off 14 i believe,like said just bringm back on dvd


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hell yea here we go... :thumbsup:

TTT for a re-release!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

KJ wasn't even in Denver this year


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Vol 10, is my fav. but everthing between Vol 6 - 17 are pure classics


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Hell yeah... bring those back on DVD!

Which one was the one with all the big body Cadillacs at the beginning? The one with the Caddys hitting switches down the streets, clownin and scrapin'... it's the one with Hiro burning out with his green and gold Caddy in the middle of the intersection? 

...That volume was one of my fav's...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*is one of the cali swangin guys on here? anybody know?*


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm down for it....I have all of them too,up till about 18 or 19......I gat KJ's cell number.....Imma hitem up and see whuts goin on.....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 4 2008, 06:42 PM~11012255
> * I'm down for it....I have all of them too,up till about 18 or 19......I gat KJ's cell number.....Imma hitem up and see whuts goin on.....
> 
> 
> ...



oh nice, u got a hookup. i really think there is a market for them. they could sell

like 5 vol each per dvd and make hella dough. oldschool is picking up in lowriding,

many seem to miss the good old days


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would buy


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2008, 06:06 PM~11012394
> *i would buy
> *


x2


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 3 2008, 06:11 PM~11005202
> *Sign me up!!  Cali swangn always has, and probably always will be the best.  But they've been slacking hard lately, with promotion and new material coming out
> *




who cares about the new material, i want 1-10 on dvd! With 5 being my all time favorite, those daddy V songs are tight as hell, everybody still rollin on 13s :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 4 2008, 08:22 AM~11011871
> *Hell yeah... bring those back on DVD!
> 
> Which one was the one with all the big body Cadillacs at the beginning?  The one with the Caddys hitting switches down the streets, clownin and scrapin'... it's the one with Hiro burning out with his green and gold Caddy in the middle of the intersection?
> ...


Vol 8


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Bring'em back


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 3 2008, 05:47 PM~11008505
> *I do not remember which one it was but in one of the early ones there was a song about some one saving a car from some old people fixing it up then selling it to Japan. Can any one tell which one it was?
> *


Don't remember the volume, but the song was by the 'Eastsidaz'.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Cali Swangin


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

I WOULD BUY THEM


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11012331
> *oh nice, u got a hookup. i really think there is a market for them. they could sell
> 
> like 5 vol each per dvd and make hella dough. oldschool is picking up in lowriding,
> ...



I would gladly pay 10 bucks each for the first 10.

Allways been told they are some of the best....So put me down for the first ten on vhs or dvd I do not care :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Put the link in my signature


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 4 2008, 02:45 PM~11013201
> *Don't remember the volume, but the song was by the 'Eastsidaz'.
> *


that was till the wheels fall off i beileve, i ould buy them if they had them


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 5 2008, 03:39 AM~11014682
> *Put the link in my signature
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 4 2008, 08:50 PM~11013223
> *Cali Swangin
> 
> *





These new volumes are realy bad in my eyes, that aint no damn music, all the bumperless hoppers, hardly any real cruisin footages, its all about the first 10 volumes


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 5 2008, 10:17 AM~11016219
> *These new volumes are realy bad in my eyes, that aint no damn music, all the bumperless hoppers, hardly any real cruisin footages, its all about the first 10 volumes
> *


x2

It's all about that cruising footage man


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm down


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

bring em back


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I see KJ sometimes, I'll tell him to come on here and get at you guys...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Sign me up :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 4 2008, 09:16 AM~11011677
> *Vol 10, is my fav.  but everthing between Vol 6 - 17 are pure classics
> *


x2 !! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

TTT We need the OG 10 back


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what he said!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 4 2008, 08:22 AM~11011871
> *Hell yeah... bring those back on DVD!
> 
> Which one was the one with all the big body Cadillacs at the beginning?  The one with the Caddys hitting switches down the streets, clownin and scrapin'... it's the one with Hiro burning out with his green and gold Caddy in the middle of the intersection?
> ...


^^^^^ what volume was that? if anybodys got that vol. and wants to sell a copy let me know


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

vol 5


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

i remember the music was always good ..i would like to have the soundtracks..also.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Jul 7 2008, 08:12 AM~11027426
> *i remember the music was always good ..i would like to have the soundtracks..also.
> *


X2


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

let it be known


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Jul 3 2008, 02:00 PM~11006551
> *Favs. 15,16,19,20 ....hell all of them!
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

My business is converting analog formats to DVD so this is right up my alley. I've got a few of these VHS, can't remember what volumes but I know I don't got all 1-10.

Don't let the wrong guy convert these to DVD, they'll end up with no chapters and shitty looking menus with no features.

Somebody willing to get this done PM me and this will get done, just don't want to run into any copyright trouble with Cali Swangin'. KJ get at me and we'll do this and you'll be sold out soon it looks like.

New Mode DVD
newmodedvd.com
myspace.com/newmodedvd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

YEAH HE NEEDS TO BRING IT BACK LIKE DA OLDE DAYZ.. BUT I THINK HE'S BEEN DOIN BIG PRODUCTION TELEVISION AND BIG SCREEN


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

YEAH HE NEEDS TO BRING IT BACK LIKE DA OLDE DAYZ.. BUT I THINK HE'S BEEN DOIN BIG PRODUCTION TELEVISION AND BIG SCREEN


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 08:10 AM~11043782
> *YEAH HE NEEDS TO BRING IT BACK LIKE DA OLDE DAYZ.. BUT I THINK HE'S BEEN DOIN BIG PRODUCTION TELEVISION AND BIG SCREEN
> *


 Yea, i was cleaning up one day, with the tv on. A comercial comes on and hear a familiar voice, i look back at the tv,,,and its K.J.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 5 2008, 06:06 PM~11018594
> *Sign me up :biggrin:
> *



x1000


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 8 2008, 04:03 PM~11039628
> *My business is converting analog formats to DVD so this is right up my alley.  I've got a few of these VHS, can't remember what volumes but I know I don't got all 1-10.
> 
> Don't let the wrong guy convert these to DVD, they'll end up with no chapters and shitty looking menus with no features.
> ...


I know ive got all the old Hogg's back to #1, im trying to remember on Cali Swangin..... i know ive got alot of older ones, maybe not all of them, ill have to check and between 2 or 3 of us im sure we can come up with all of them! Ill try to remember to check when i get home, and post a list of them.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum guys thats great news! get at me, I' ll definately need a copy. 

PMed


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Somebody get a hold of KJ because ideally we'd get the master copies (if they exist) rather than end up with VHS quality on a DVD.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

WAS THAT #12 WHEN THEY PLAYED CHRONIC 2001 THE WHOLE DVD ?!?!?!THAT WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!YEAH SOMEBODY GET THOSE OLDER COPIES ON DVD i'M FROM DETROIT AND WE DIDN'T GET ON WITH CALISWANGIN' TIL ABOUT CHAPTER 10!I'D LIKE TO SEE SOME OF THAT LIVE ASS 90'S FOOTAGE! THEY SHOULD JUST PRODUCE A BOX SET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 9 2008, 08:03 AM~11044904
> *I know ive got all the old Hogg's back to #1, im trying to remember on Cali Swangin..... i know ive got alot of older ones, maybe not all of them, ill have to check and between 2 or 3 of us im sure we can come up with all of them! Ill try to remember to check when i get home, and post a list of them.
> *


Ok, ive got 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21

I have 2 of vol. 7 if someone wants to trade for one i dont have.

If someone is serious about putting them on DVD, we just need to get the missing volumes.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 9 2008, 12:37 PM~11047293
> *Somebody get a hold of KJ because ideally we'd get the master copies (if they exist) rather than end up with VHS quality on a DVD.
> *


THE NUMBER KJ/ CALI SWANGIN HEADQUARTERS IS 818-727-1976 TALKED TO HIM TODAY THERE $19.95 THAT INCLUDES SHIPPING AND HANDLING I DONT KNOW IF HE HAS THE FIRST 5 BUT HE SAID HE HAD 5 TO 41


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jul 9 2008, 10:02 PM~11052303
> *THE NUMBER KJ/ CALI SWANGIN HEADQUARTERS IS 818-727-1976 TALKED TO HIM TODAY THERE $19.95 THAT INCLUDES SHIPPING AND HANDLING I DONT KNOW IF HE HAS THE FIRST 5 BUT HE SAID HE HAD 5 TO 41
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues+Jul 8 2008, 04:03 PM~11039628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit if you can put alot of the volumes on 3 to 5 dvd's that would be bad ass.

The Hogg ones would be badass aswell I would pay to have shit like that.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Like mentioned before, the best would be if the origional mastervideos are used to get the higest quality possible


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

From what volume did Cali Swangin become available on DVD?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need vol,14


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

KJ should release them videos on DVD. I see him all the time when I'm out on Western. I should ask him. Everytime we talk its usually about our dogs.....we both got Ganghis Kon pits. That dude loves my dog. Nice guy.  


All my old volumes are gone cause I lended them out. :uh: I miss Vol. 6.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 18 2008, 04:43 AM~11118616
> *KJ should release them videos on DVD. I see him all the time when I'm out on Western. I should ask him. Everytime we talk its usually about our dogs.....we both got Ganghis Kon pits. That dude loves my dog. Nice guy.
> All my old volumes are gone cause I lended them out.  :uh: I miss Vol. 6.
> *


Ask him if you remember as I would for sure buy then from him.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 28 2008, 04:41 PM~11200174
> *Ask him if you remember as I would for sure buy then from him.
> *


Yeah I'll hit him up next time.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some 1 got to help me find the cd by cavie that was on cali vol. 3, that was a striaght smash, cant find it for nothing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any 1??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm on volume 2 clownin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

find me that cavie cd scott :biggrin: and some 1 post up vol.2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 7 2008, 02:46 PM~11285824
> *Yeah I'll hit him up next time.
> *


Sweet :thumbsup:

Also TTT!!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

kj will be in milwaukee wisconsin august 23 for mexican fiesta car show


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2008, 04:15 PM~11286089
> *some 1 got to help me find the cd by cavie that was on cali vol. 3, that was a striaght smash, cant find it for nothing
> *


The Brokerage Firm was tight too, Vol. 35. Shit can't find nothing on them either. Man if they only produce a mix tape with there DVDs that would be the shizznit.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i been tryin to find that shit for years


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

You got to get on that Southern Sic Cali shit while its hot. Peep got put on some Mitchy Slick shit, off one of those Vol. Man I damn near bought all his shit, alot of dudes around here hadn't even heard of him,dude tight doe. Siccness.net is the site.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea ms from sd he cool


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 18 2008, 03:43 AM~11118616
> *I miss Vol. 6.
> *


The cleanest muthafucka in da park today, u dont think so? Take a look at it!!! LOL Classic shit! How much would u ****** b willin 2 pay for V. 1-24 on DVD??? I GOT ALL OF DEM But i would like 2 sell em together Give me an idea on da price 2 make it affordable 4 every1 i was thinkin $200 it might sound a lil high but i would pay it 4 damn sure!!!! let me know wat yall think


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess nobody wants dem now :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTTTTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Aug 22 2008, 08:48 AM~11410429
> *The cleanest muthafucka in da park today, u dont think so? Take a look at it!!! LOL Classic shit!
> *


HAHAHA... Fubu is crazy... thats fucking great!!! YEA! YEA! Thats CANDY! YEEEA!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 07:56 PM~11415822
> *HAHAHA... Fubu is crazy... thats fucking great!!! YEA! YEA! Thats CANDY! YEEEA!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Aug 22 2008, 07:48 AM~11410429
> *The cleanest muthafucka in da park today, u dont think so? Take a look at it!!! LOL Classic shit!  How much would u ****** b willin 2 pay for V. 1-24 on DVD???  I GOT ALL OF DEM  But i would like 2 sell em together  Give me an idea on da price 2 make it affordable 4 every1  i was thinkin $200  it might sound a lil high  but i would pay it 4 damn sure!!!!  let me know wat yall think
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd buy the whole early sets.

it was street. no pre planned cell phone called meet ups for the shop hops,no sanctioned comp footage,just street ridin and REAL street hop-offs. Lowriding was better in the 90s and these vids captured that. U didnt hear many people say "I wanna see if i can get a spot on cali swangin, and maybe get a free magnetic sticker" they just rode, and if the camera happened to be at the spot they LET IT SWANG


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I have Vol. 5 on DVD and the Daddy V mp3s!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11419541
> *I have Vol. 5 on DVD and the Daddy V mp3s!
> *


Could you upload those mp3's :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 23 2008, 08:52 AM~11418405
> *I'd buy the whole early sets.
> 
> it was street. no pre planned cell phone called meet ups for the shop hops,no sanctioned comp footage,just street ridin and REAL street hop-offs. Lowriding was better in the 90s and these vids captured that. U didnt hear many people say "I wanna see if i can get a spot on cali swangin, and maybe get a free magnetic sticker" they just rode, and if the camera happened to be at the spot they LET IT SWANG
> *


  I ll have da copies ready really soon Ill let u guys know


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Aug 24 2008, 06:40 PM~11426711
> * I ll have da copies ready really soon  Ill let u guys know
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Aug 24 2008, 07:40 PM~11426711
> * I ll have da copies ready really soon  Ill let u guys know
> *


Fuck when????????


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11419541
> *I have Vol. 5 on DVD and the Daddy V mp3s!
> *


lol Daddy V SUUUUCKED! One of my fav volumes of C.S. has a whole daddy v sound track. I cant even watch it with volume


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Aug 23 2008, 04:25 PM~11420468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

iam down for a copy


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hell yeah, but dont they have that machine that coverts all your vhs movies into dvs' already...???


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT Need more info. :thumbsup:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

I would love to see them come back on DVD! Where's Kj and nem been hiding anybody?!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

theoretically anyone could burn the tapes to dvd and sell them. i dont think cali swangin will know about it... that dude fell off the earth.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Vol. X is fuckin nice!!! :worship: 
Anyone has the soundtrack, the daddy v tracks and the song with the mary wells sample.


----------



## brayz (May 21, 2007)

couldnt get the early ones here in tucson had a homie from cali hook it up with some bootleg v.h.s. but the d.vds would be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

can anyone find the first few copies of the young hogg vids.

thanks.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT Anyone yet?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Need that young hogg for real !!!! That and cali swingin early stuff was the truth!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

any links to cali swangin videos would like to se ---damn love that song hit the switch homeboy hit the switch


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

vol. 5 soundtrack


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


hook up for the homies lovin that og daddy v and og cali swangin shit


----------



## eastsiderider (Dec 25, 2005)

i would love to get them on dvd


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

I got sum old ypung hogg vids somewere. think vol 5 6 the one with public enemy town car scraping down crenshaw. love those vids


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

find them and copy 

we will pay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 5 2008, 04:33 PM~11528448
> *lol Daddy V SUUUUCKED!  One of my fav volumes of C.S. has a whole daddy v sound track. I cant even watch it with volume
> *


 :twak: put the pipe down fool. Daddy V is all that


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:49 PM~12243964
> *:twak: put the pipe down fool.  Daddy V is all that
> *



dayum right! check the link up there... daddy v for yall to smoke with


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 24 2008, 03:57 PM~12244043
> *dayum right! check the link up there... daddy v for yall to smoke with
> *


I BEEN HAD THAT ALBUM G. GOT SOME MO' SHIT TOO. I GOT TO GET AT HIM. HE MIGHT GOT SOME SHIT IN THE TUCK THAT'S BANGIN.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 11:02 PM~12244096
> *I BEEN HAD THAT ALBUM G.  GOT SOME MO' SHIT TOO.  I GOT TO GET AT HIM.  HE MIGHT GOT SOME SHIT IN THE TUCK THAT'S BANGIN.
> *



can you repeat that? :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 6 2008, 03:35 PM~11023444
> *^^^^^    what volume was that? if anybodys got that vol. and wants to sell a copy let me know
> *


volume 8. i have that vhs tape still....and it's in good condition too!! gotta get one of those dvd/vhs combo players and make a copy of it.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 30 2008, 12:32 PM~12294557
> *volume 8. i have that vhs tape still....and it's in good condition too!! gotta get one of those dvd/vhs combo players and make a copy of it.
> *


hook a fellow rider up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT Any news?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 30 2008, 01:32 PM~12294557
> *volume 8. i have that vhs tape still....and it's in good condition too!! gotta get one of those dvd/vhs combo players and make a copy of it.
> *



if you do let me know ill buy a copy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 4 2009, 04:59 PM~12602796
> *if you do let me know ill buy a copy
> *


x2


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

If the quality is good, I will buy 1-10


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

I remember kicking it KJ and kebo(ice cube bodygaurd)at a picnic in chitown.KJ was cool as fuck he filmed my 2 sons on the video,just never could find a copy.Anyone know what volume chicago was on.It was a couple years back.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:49 PM~12243964
> *:twak: put the pipe down fool.  Daddy V is all that
> *


lol, if you like that 80's furious five type of sound. That nig sounds like hes 57 lol


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Jul 3 2008, 06:47 PM~11008505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 09:03 AM~12620477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that also came from the last part of an xibit song. from the restless lp.

great song.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 11:40 AM~11293657
> *I'm on volume 2 clownin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



How long ago was that.......like 1965?????? :cheesy:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Jan 4 2009, 08:29 PM~12606302
> *I remember kicking it KJ and kebo(ice cube bodygaurd)at a picnic in chitown.KJ was cool as fuck he filmed my 2 sons on the video,just never could find a copy.Anyone know what volume chicago was on.It was a couple years back.
> *


 i will try and find out spoke to him yesterday we brought him to milwaukee last year for mexican fiesta and we should be gettin that dvd soon


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i need some copys wether it be VHS or dvd. PM ME if you wanna sell one.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 5 2009, 09:41 AM~12609591
> *lol, if you like that 80's furious five type of sound.  That nig sounds like hes 57 lol
> *


YOU GOTTA BE AN O/G TO FEEL THIS SHIT


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Just a heads up, KJ was at our banquet last night and I asked him about the older ones coming out on DVD. He said he's real busy with other stuff right now; but he plans to have all the older volumes out by the end of the year on DVD.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 29 2009, 06:25 PM~13424934
> *Just a heads up, KJ was at our banquet last night and I asked him about the older ones coming out on DVD.  He said he's real busy with other stuff right now; but he plans to have all the older volumes out by the end of the year on DVD.
> *


That is good news.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

OK HEARS SOME OLD ASS 90'S SHIZZLE DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER MY 54 FORD, WE TOOK 1ST IN THE BOMB CLASS 2 THE SAC SUPPER SHOW, I MISS THAT CAR. AND ALL THE GUYS POPS AND I WER IN A CLUB WITH


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 4 2009, 08:58 AM~13776464
> *OK HEARS SOME OLD ASS 90'S SHIZZLE DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER MY 54 FORD, WE TOOK 1ST IN THE BOMB CLASS 2 THE SAC SUPPER SHOW, I MISS THAT CAR. AND ALL THE GUYS POPS AND I WER IN A CLUB WITH
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE! never seen that on a Cali Swangin


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

The only Cali-Swangin I got is #38 and one in the 20's (can't remember which one) but I would like to see some of the old cruising footage.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Anymore news on the first ten coming back out?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i know they made vol 5 on dvd 
but then the next lowest i have is vol 17
then 20-41 :dunno: 

but TTT for putting the first 10 on dvd :yes: hell the first 20


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 21 2009, 02:45 AM~15138918
> *i know they made vol 5 on dvd
> but then the next lowest i have is vol 17
> then 20-41 :dunno:
> ...



where can we buy them first ten or whatever.

cobra


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Jan 4 2009, 09:29 PM~12606302
> *I remember kicking it KJ and kebo(ice cube bodygaurd)at a picnic in chitown.KJ was cool as fuck he filmed my 2 sons on the video,just never could find a copy.Anyone know what volume chicago was on.It was a couple years back.
> *


VOL.30 HOMIE,AND I GOT IT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT For some up dates.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

One thing about the mid to late 90's was that their was not hLkf steppin on the street. Complete cars that worked, chromed out suspensions and a trunk full of gates and batteries.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT For any news in the new year??????


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 31 2010, 12:08 AM~16465959
> *TTT For any news in the new year??????
> *


x2! I would like to get Vol. 8 on DVD...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i want 1-8 on dvd


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I NEED VOL. 2/MAJESTICS SPECIAL.. THE MUSIC AUDIO IS FUCKED UP ON MINE :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THIS WAS ON VOL 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf4nVoslBpY


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I wonder if he is working on these or if we are all just getting our hopes up?

It could really help bring back to old ways of lowriding


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

cali swangin 1-41(including un-numbered ...street riders,platinum collection #1,chuuch tesify vol.6)

i copyed mine to dvd.. loving them

i got alot of lowrier videos 4 sale....

pm me


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 23 2010, 07:53 PM~16703738
> *i have all 1-40 cali swangin
> 
> i copyed mine to dvd..  loving them
> ...


MAN YOU THE ***** I NEEDS TO KNOW :cheesy: MY VOL. 2 (MAJESTICS SPECIAL) DOESN'T HAVE A SOUND TRACK ON IT LIKE IT'S SUPPOSED TO.. IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SOME DOPE ASS MUSIC ON THERE; PLAYA HAMM, LIL RACHET, P.O.W., LAND OF DA LOST. HOOK A BROTHA UP :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 23 2010, 06:41 PM~16704187
> *MAN YOU THE ***** I NEEDS TO KNOW :cheesy:  MY VOL. 2 (MAJESTICS SPECIAL) DOESN'T HAVE A SOUND TRACK ON IT LIKE IT'S SUPPOSED TO.. IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SOME DOPE ASS MUSIC ON THERE; PLAYA HAMM, LIL RACHET, P.O.W., LAND OF DA LOST.  HOOK A BROTHA UP :biggrin:
> *


pm


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm finna make you a rich man.

pm sent.

cobra


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for sale originals $15 each

cali swangin 1-41(inclding un-numbered ...street riders,platinum collection #1,chuuch tesify vol.6)


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

YOU I'M STILL GOING THRU MY COLLECTION TO SEE WHAT I HAVE AND DON'T HAVE.. GIVE ME A MINUTE AND I'LL GIVE YOU A LIST


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

any body go this volume? it's cali swagin


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 25 2010, 08:45 AM~16720364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP.. THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST ONES.. DADDY V!!!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2010, 06:49 AM~16720376
> *YUP.. THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST ONES.. DADDY V!!!!
> *


i want it

when u send $$ for them things maybe we can work something so can get it
(and return it with your stuff)


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 23 2010, 06:41 PM~16704187
> *MAN YOU THE ***** I NEEDS TO KNOW :cheesy:  MY VOL. 2 (MAJESTICS SPECIAL) DOESN'T HAVE A SOUND TRACK ON IT LIKE IT'S SUPPOSED TO.. IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SOME DOPE ASS MUSIC ON THERE; PLAYA HAMM, LIL RACHET, P.O.W., LAND OF DA LOST.  HOOK A BROTHA UP :biggrin:
> *


post a pic of this vol.2


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 25 2010, 08:55 AM~16720404
> *i want it
> 
> when u send  $$ for them things maybe we can work something so  can get it
> ...


NO DOUBT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 25 2010, 08:56 AM~16720407
> *post a pic of this vol.2
> *


FA SHO!


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

On 100 percent street thats when that cutlass fell on the 64 from roller's only right??? my Fav video was vol 5 and vol 9


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

$200 for them all!!

cali swangin 1-41(inclding un-numbered ...street riders,platinum collection #1,chuuch tesify vol.6)


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

anyone have a burned copy of "til tha wheels fall off"? pm how much


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

why dont someone bust out a ultimate package like all 41 plus on playable high quality dvd's for a decent set price. id like to buy em all in one lick for dvd.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah x2 

but if someone is willing to copy lmk


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

#1 videos ever made


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Left you some positive feedback on the Feedback topic... Thanks man for the fast shipping! :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.com/individualscc

check me out bid, buy or make offers


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 4 2008, 11:22 AM~11011871
> *Hell yeah... bring those back on DVD!
> 
> Which one was the one with all the big body Cadillacs at the beginning?  The one with the Caddys hitting switches down the streets, clownin and scrapin'... it's the one with Hiro burning out with his green and gold Caddy in the middle of the intersection?
> ...



Hell ya that green caddy was bad had the smoke rollin out of the doors and everything and then the gold caddy swangin on the blvd damn those were the shit. Please somebody make these on dvds


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 14 2010, 04:36 PM~18043359
> *http://stores.ebay.com/individualscc
> 
> check me out  bid, buy or make offers
> *



hey man whats good? I had PMed you awhile back, out of 1-10 you burned for the volumes 1-3 never worked. could you redo them for me? thanks


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

any downloads


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Dec 22 2010, 03:00 AM~19391847
> *any downloads
> *


X2


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Im down we need someone that got a real hook up on the dvds


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Feb 25 2010, 12:22 PM~16721279
> *On 100 percent street thats when that cutlass fell on the 64 from roller's only right??? my Fav video was vol 5 and vol 9
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Dec 23 2010, 04:45 PM~19405167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Dec 23 2010, 12:24 PM~19403589
> *Im down we need someone that got a real hook up on the dvds
> *


I GOT 1-43 AND A COUPLE OTHER UNNUMBERED VOLUMES.. 45 TOTAL VOLUMES ON DVD..

:biggrin: 
i can hook anybody interested...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 1 2011, 07:21 AM~19472150
> *I GOT 1-43 AND A COUPLE OTHER UNNUMBERED VOLUMES.. 45 TOTAL VOLUMES ON DVD..
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



still need 1-3


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

my homeboy just found vol. 2 in his garage and let me use it. good fuckin video. :thumbsup: a lot of the majestics cars. is that one out on dvd?


----------



## Unique84 (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 1 2011, 12:21 AM~19472150
> *I GOT 1-43 AND A COUPLE OTHER UNNUMBERED VOLUMES.. 45 TOTAL VOLUMES ON DVD..
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



hit me up on a PM if u can get 42 n 43 for me thanks...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jul 4 2008, 12:50 PM~11013223
> *Cali Swangin
> 
> *


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking for volumes 1-10. Anybody has them?


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

This is the one homie found in the garageon vhs. :thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DOES ANY BODY NO WHAT K.J IS DOING NOW


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 1bad-azz cad this sit is sad! lol!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey what eva happn to pat n my way cc n big keebo n supreme car clubs? they were always on the vids


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 21 2011, 12:39 PM~20141898
> *Hey what eva happn to pat n my way cc n big keebo n supreme car clubs? they were always on the vids
> *


they probly ride bikes now like the rest of them are.i know big keebo is


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

i got them all on vhs and dvd


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i have all 43 volumes on dvd..
i converted all the vhs to dvd ..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 06:53 PM~20588894
> *i have all 43 volumes on dvd..
> i converted all the vhs to dvd ..
> *


How much! :biggrin:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 06:53 PM~20588894
> *i have all 43 volumes on dvd..
> i converted all the vhs to dvd ..
> *


lols upload that shit to us homie :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818+May 20 2011, 06:04 PM~20595721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know how to load them onto the net..
lmk if u want what i ca do


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 06:53 PM~20588894
> *i have all 43 volumes on dvd..
> i converted all the vhs to dvd ..
> *


How much


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 20 2011, 05:04 PM~20595721
> *How much!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me too


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

individualsbox said:


> i don't know how to load them onto the net..
> lmk if u want what i ca do


sucks that copying doesnt allways work out alright. I am still waiting for you to get back
to me about vol 1-3 that just dont want to run on anything. told you I would pay for it to
get em re-done.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*i have all the volumes on dvd and there the shit! thanks to KJ and lil J. fuck a new movie, rather watch* *CALI-SWANGIN! :thumbsup:
BEEN A FAN SINCE I WAS 13'*


----------



## fatboybuick (Jul 10, 2010)

Where or how can I get the volumes, especially the chronic 2001 volume. Thanks much George 4149403222.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cali sWangin!!!!! These other video guyz need to put footage of LOW LOWz CRUISING and tight Music to go with it. just not parked LOWRIDERZ. GET IN THE STREETZ!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> my tapes are played out, no image no more and sound aint there.
> 
> i really think there is a market, cali swangin just needs to know about the demand.
> 
> ...


They could make some money putting together a Collectors Edition-Box set of Vol. 1-10.. But thats probably all in the past to them..


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

THE BEST FUCKING LOWRIDER MOVIES THAT EVER CAME OUT REAL STREET CRUISING THEY SHOWED ALIL BIT OF CAR SHOWS BUT NOT TO MUCH LIKE THE OTHER LOWRIDER MOVIES AND HAD CLEAN ASS HOPPERS NOT THOSE PEACE OF SHIT BROKEN DOWN UGLY CIRCUS HOPPERS THEY NEED TO START FILMING AGIN AND MAKING MORE CALI SWANGIN DVDS AGIN I ONLY LIKE CALI SWANGIN AN YOUNG HOGG PLEASE START FILMING AGIN


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Cali swingin the best by far with the K.J. laugh uhuhuhuhuh


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> They could make some money putting together a Collectors Edition-Box set of Vol. 1-10.. But thats probably all in the past to them..


E-mailed the address I could find and I got a one line answer to the tune of "sorry out of print" and that was it. 

It's a shame I'd be glad to shell out some cash for the first ten. It seems like who ever has seen them says they are the best videos to date.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

TtT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *i have all the volumes on dvd and there the shit! thanks to KJ and lil J. fuck a new movie, rather watch* *CALI-SWANGIN! :thumbsup:
> BEEN A FAN SINCE I WAS 13'*


Time to convert and upload them............700mb's on freakshare.com :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,bump,what he sed,:h5::thumbsup:


----------

